# What Do U Prefer: Big Or Small Dogs?



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

What do you prefer: big or *small* dogs?? Why??:gsdsit:


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Big...i've grown up with big mixes AND, i'm rather tall, and am very limb-y (think baby giraffe)...i'm constantly terrified i'd trip over toddlers or anything smaller thn knee height....

Besides, the bigger the dog, the better hugs i can give it


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Big dogs!! I have a Great Dane, 2 GSD and a little GR mix thing. I find that bigger dogs are easier to potty train, get tired easier on a hike and are more fun to wrestle with lol

I had a little cocker spaniel once and I swear she had no idea when she was pooping! she would turn around looking like she was so surprised that fell out of her butt.

plus she would steal money out my wallet it and eat it, it was crazy.

When I am old I will only have Great Danes cuz they are super lazy LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Since you're posting this on a GSD forum, the answer should be obvious.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BIG!

You dont have to bend down to pet them. 

You dont have to worry about stepping on them.

They are more intimidating.

They are not as fragile as a little dog.

They can protect you better than a little dog could.

Little dogs are usually yappy and annoying.

Big dogs give better hugs!

I would feel a heck of alot safer with a German Shepherd than a Toy Poodle.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually prefer a little of both. We have always had one of both at least one small dog(min pins) and the rest larger dogs. The min pins can always hold their own with a big dog. They are not easily intimidated so we have a preference for the breed. They are like a big dog in a little body. As far as large breeds go we have always had a large breed dog also so a little mix of both types works out well for us.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I actually prefer a little of both. We have always had one of both at least one small dog(min pins) and the rest larger dogs. The min pins can always hold their own with a big dog. They are not easily intimidated so we have a preference for the breed. They are like a big dog in a little body. As far as large breeds go we have always had a large breed dog also so a little mix of both types works out well for us.


I LOVE Min Pin's! Great little dogs! My friend has 2 of them and I always tell her I am going to stick them in my purse and take them home with me!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

German Shepherds. haha, but really, I feel more comfortable with big dogs, don't seem to bite as much  (just an opinion from my experience)


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I LOVE Min Pin's! Great little dogs! My friend has 2 of them and I always tell her I am going to stick them in my purse and take them home with me!


Min Pins are great little dogs and they get along so well with big dogs. They do not know that they aren't big dogs too.

We have owned three in all over the years. The next small breed will be a another min pin also when we are ready not right now, but in the future.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Since you're posting this on a GSD forum, the answer should be obvious.


Yeah... What she said...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Big dogs! Shepherds of any type, they are so smart and for some reason I am drawn to them. I had a very large boned Dobie years ago, he was almost as good as my Shepherds. I almost got a min pin but came to my senses because of Apache & Kiya being so big. I never had a small dog and honestly I never met a small dog that I really liked. They all had issues and most of them were yappy.


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I actually prefer a little of both. We have always had one of both at least one small dog(min pins) and the rest larger dogs. The min pins can always hold their own with a big dog. They are not easily intimidated so we have a preference for the breed. They are like a big dog in a little body. As far as large breeds go we have always had a large breed dog also so a little mix of both types works out well for us.


Hey, even though I prefer bigger dogs because I've grown up with them, I would agree with you. I have a dachshund-beagle puppy and a GSD.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was wondering if you meant big or small gsds!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Big dogs. My dad always said, "If you want a small dog, get a cat." Truer words, dad. Truer words...lol.

I like big dogs. I like that as a single woman, my big dog is a deterrent. I feel safe when going for hikes in the woods with him. People cross the street when they seem him. I'm okay with that. I always say, "Easy killer," as they pass. LMAO. Just kidding. But I love the sense of safety I have in my house and outside of it with him.

I can't ever imagine owning a small breed. It's not even in my vocabulary. I have an uncle who likes small dogs. He says, "Small dogs, small poop." To me, that's worse. You can't even find it in the grass before you step in it. Hahaha.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Grew up with a GSD, a GSD mix and always felt comfortable with larger dogs. Have had large dogs my whole life and that is what I am most comfortable with. If I had no choice and had to have a small dog, would probably go with a cat. LOL


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love my Shasta but I really liked her when she was around 50 pounds. I think I could really enjoy a dog that was between 35 and 50 pounds.

That being said, we're probably going to get another shepherd next fall.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

BIG DOGS! 

I grew up with them - Irish Wolfhounds, Great Danes, a couple shepherds - my parents now have a Borzoi and Dane and I have the GSD.

The smallest I've gone is my whippet. 

It came as a huge shock when my mom got a yorkie years ago and then got a chi. I don't think I could ever get a tiny little dog...I'll stick with my big guys (and gals).


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I love my big dogs, but I have loved my little dogs too. For 10 years our two dogs were our GSD Susie and our 5 pound poodle Koko. They were great friends and great dogs. Susie had the great GSD bark and Koko had tootsie roll size poops! It was much easier (and less expensive) to take the little one to the vet too! we now have two GSD girls and they are our loves!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Shepherd sized dogs. 60 - 80 pounds 23 -28 inches


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Both! Either way that have to have a BIG personality!


----------



## EdBud (Jul 16, 2010)

Gretchen is at the bottom of the weight scale for her standard (55-60 lbs.) and that's just perfect since we're in a Condo.(still ).

Ya gotta be able to get a good 'thump' on your dog when you pat him/her, or there just isn't enough dog there for me.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Big doggies


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yip yip yip yip! Ugh. I prefer big dogs.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

BIG!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I love both big and small dogs. I like the little ones that you can hold in your arms like a baby and snuggle up to in a chair or your bed. And I love the large dogs that when they are with or around you,you feel safe and secure no matter where you are at, and they give very big hugs. I just love them both. :wub:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Both.

My mini poodle boy does seem to prefer big girls though!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like both. They both have qualities that I admire.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Big dogs definitely. Our 2 neighbors have 4 small dogs total. 1 is a female chihuahua about 4-5 years they let run around and bark at people. Her name is Veruca; as in Veruca Salt form Charlie & the Choc. Factory. It fits her personality and living situation perfectly. 

I do however have a soft spot for Bostons, Pugs and English Bulldogs. Maybe just little yappy, pointy nosed, high pitched barkers annoy me.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

The bigger the better Allthough I do have a 10lb Corgi that has the heart of a GSD


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Big not sure exactly why I prefer the larger breeds. Other then the small breeds I've been exposed to seem high strung, and yes I realize some large breeds are known to be a bit high strung too.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I like them big - I am a very physical person and like a big dog that can handle it LOL  However, I have decided on a Corgi in my future - if I have kids, that's what I want for my kids to "learn" on - I like those little dogs a whole lot.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Definitely BIG dogs. Out of the 6 we have, 5 are gsds. The other is a Shih Tzu, and she is my 8 year old daughter's dog. She is the only one that truly irritates me at times. She won't crap outside when it's raining, I have to get her groomed twice a month to manage her ridiculous coat , her bark is absurd, she always gets into the bathroom garbage can and tears up the wadded tissue all over the place, and she has that "small dog" complex where she thinks she is queen and all the others are simply her humble servants. Oskar is regularly putting her in her place.

But, aside from those things...she is a sweet dog. She likes to cuddle in laps and she is hilarious chasing a ball. 

I will always prefer big dogs!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I LOVE big dogs! I have found a few little dogs I like, but I have recently decided that my aversion to little dogs has more to do with their owners than the actual dogs. Not all little dog owners neglect their dog's training, but a lot do. I also like to be able to wrestle and play with a dog and not feel like I might hurt it  That being said, if I might have a little one someday, but I'll definitely have a big one too


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

emsoskar said:


> Definitely BIG dogs. Out of the 6 we have, 5 are gsds. The other is a Shih Tzu, and she is my 8 year old daughter's dog. She is the only one that truly irritates me at times. *She won't crap outside when it's raining*, I have to get her groomed twice a month to manage her ridiculous coat , her bark is absurd, she always gets into the bathroom garbage can and tears up the wadded tissue all over the place, and she has that "small dog" complex where she thinks she is queen and all the others are simply her humble servants. Oskar is regularly putting her in her place.
> 
> But, aside from those things...she is a sweet dog. She likes to cuddle in laps and she is hilarious chasing a ball.
> 
> I will always prefer big dogs!


Ugh! That is so agitating! I watched my grandma's toy poodles, and if the weather wasn't just right they would come in an pee or poop on the floor  I was not thrilled.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Big dogs mainly because I can play rough with them


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I love big dogs, I only like little dogs if they're well behaved and trained. which most of the little dogs i've meet have been mean unsocialized nasty little brats lol. I'm more of a medium to big dog person I guess you could say.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I watched my grandma's toy poodles, and if the weather wasn't just right they would come in an pee or poop on the floor  I was not thrilled.


Eeek! My poodles never did that. The poor things even held it if there was nobody there to let them out.

Even if it's raining or freezing, my poodle goes out, does his business really quickly and comes running back into the house.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Dejavu- you should come and train these dogs then! They are yapping, misbehaving tiny terrorists! lol My grandma had one that used to come over and the first thing she'd do was bite my golden retriever (he would just ignore her. He didn't seem to ever be aware that little dogs even existed) and she would always be like, "Be careful gypsy he might bite you" As if he was the the threat lol!!! Definitely one of those little dog owners that lets them take over.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Dejavu- you should come and train these dogs then! They are yapping, misbehaving tiny terrorists! lol My grandma had one that used to come over and the first thing she'd do was bite my golden retriever (he would just ignore her. He didn't seem to ever be aware that little dogs even existed) and she would always be like, "Be careful gypsy he might bite you" As if he was the the threat lol!!! Definitely one of those little dog owners that lets them take over.


Yes, those sorts of things usually happen when the owners spoil the little dogs too much and let them do whatever they want. What's sad is that it happens more often than not. 

I myself have met some pretty annoying little dogs, from chihuahas and toy poodles to even Cocker spaniels. But it's always the owner's fault, most of the time they were just there smiling at their yapping furry fluffs sometimes even trying to bite me or my dogs, saying stuff like, "isn't s/he cute?? "
Er, no! Your dog is annoying, lady! Please get him away from me and my dogs!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Dejavu said:


> Yes, those sorts of things usually happen when the owners spoil the little dogs too much and let them do whatever they want. What's sad is that it happens more often than not.
> 
> I myself have met some pretty annoying little dogs, from chihuahas and toy poodles to even Cocker spaniels. But it's always the owner's fault, most of the time they were just there smiling at their yapping furry fluffs sometimes even trying to bite me or my dogs, saying stuff like, "isn't s/he cute?? "
> Er, no! Your dog is annoying, lady! Please get him away from me and my dogs!


I know, and it makes me mad because if I was standing there with Sasha and she was barking and growling like crazy they'd tell me I needed to get rid of my viscous dog. *sigh*


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

wildo said:


> Yeah... What she said...


Same!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I prefer big dogs, but they all have their pros and cons.  

I love big dogs because they are amazing to hug and they're super warm! Plus I just... prefer big dogs.  I think it's PEOPLE that have made me like big dogs. People who have big dogs seem to be cooler people. They're not as stuck up and snooty as most little-dog owners. (And that's coming from a Pom owner... LOL). Also, the looks and temperaments of most larger dogs is appealing to me. 

The main thing I like about having a small dog though, is that I can pretty much take Ozzy anywhere.  I'm going to take him to Arkansas with me, and he's going to be in the cabin with me.  I also like that he eats very little, and his poops are tiny! 

But, in general, I like big dogs more.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I've always preferred dogs which were larger and more "natural" looking (i.e. more wolfish). Dogs which enjoy being outdoors in all kinds of weather, and like being active (mentally and physically.) We've had GSD's since 1996, but our first dogs were Norwegian Elkhounds, Malamutes and one Akita mix. Small dogs always seem yappy and confrontational - though I think they have their place, especially for older people. When GSD's are too big for us to manage we'll probably switch to something smaller. Not sure what just yet.....
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

There have been very few dogs under 50 lbs that I liked. Most were GSD puppies. If it's a teacup, toy or miniature it's not for me. Don't like the idea of accidentally stepping on some tiny little thing and squishing it. If I trip over my girls, odds are I'm going down before I hurt them. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I like big dogs better, but have nothing against small dogs. My son and family has a Boston Terrier and he is a great family dog. If my RA continues to progress, I have thought that I might need to switch over to small dogs, easier for me to handle. I will probably always have at least one GSD though.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love my small dogs every bit as much as my large dogs, they are fantastic companions, true working terriers and there is absolutely, positively, NOTHING foofy and prissy about them, they have the heart of a lion, they are just as loyal and their antics make me laugh, couldn't live without them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Big, but athletic (GSDs, labs, GSPs...). I don't like having to reach down to pet or deliver treats. GSDs are better on my back (and I can still lift and carry any of mine!).


----------



## Louis (Nov 6, 2010)

Big dogs i have had both , only sheperds float my boat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feel bad for the little dogs. Their perspective is so skewed. If I had a little dog, I would want to carry it so it wouldn't have to live with the view of 6" off the ground. I also wouldn't want to step on it, seems they are always underfoot.
Big dogs for me!! I agree with Louis, Shepherds float the boat!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to not like small dogs much...meaning, basically any dog under 55 pounds. I never really wanted one. I love big dogs and giant breeds. However I ended up with a terrier mix (foster that stayed) and through him and a few other foster dogs I learned to like small dogs. Big dogs are still #1 to me but I now like small dogs too and am planning to own more terriers in the future, and also am looking into getting a Chinese Crested.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd like to always have maybe ONE big dog but my ultimate goal is a pack of Chihuahuas. :wub: Maybe 10? 

I'm actually NOT a German Shepherd person. *hides*

I think a lot of people have a really bad idea of small dogs because they don't know any WELL TRAINED ones. Yes, they are prone to being spoiled but that is a problem with the owner, NOT the dog. Even the yappiness isn't necessarily a problem with the DOG. To be honest, I've met many Yorkies who could out do a Border Collie. Problem is, they don't get the exercise that they need because they're not the size or "working" breed that a Border Collie is so people don't feel there is a need to get out there and RUN their dogs. This typically leads to just as many behavior problems as it would in an under stimulated and exercised Border Collie. Lock your GSD's in a kennel for a couple days with no exercise, see how they feel. Now think about how many active small breeds are out there who's owners don't LET them walk or get any kind of real exercise. Of course they're going to be yappy and hyper and annoying, it's because they're bored out of their minds!!!


----------



## Jelyons (Feb 5, 2011)

I have both, small and big.. 3 3/4lbs pomeranian to 101lbs great pyrenees and love them


----------



## Jelyons (Feb 5, 2011)

Good thing about small dogs is you can dog litter train them like I have my 3 3/4lbs pomeranian. It's nice that she can go when she needs to in the middle of the night.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Real dogs ride in pick ups not purses!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Both, because there are breeds of small dogs I love(Such as Pomeranians, thanks to Ozzy!) and I love big dogs, grew up around them.lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

FG167 said:


> I like them big - I am a very physical person and like a big dog that can handle it LOL  However, I have decided on a Corgi in my future - if I have kids, that's what I want for my kids to "learn" on - I like those little dogs a whole lot.


A Corgi will be my "retirement" dog! Though I know they are a bundle of energy


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

For the past 20 years I was a breeder exhibitor of toy poodles. Just this past year it became too much for me so I only have two special needs poodles now and my old girl that has been my friend for life. I got my GSD cause my husband was working further away from home and I didn't feel safe, he is my first defense, my gun being my second! My toy poodles are my loves, but I'm finding the GSD is fast becoming a second favorite! He gets more attention right now because he is a puppy (the poodles are jealous). So, the answer is... I love them both!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Dejavu said:


> Eeek! My poodles never did that. The poor things even held it if there was nobody there to let them out.
> 
> Even if it's raining or freezing, my poodle goes out, does his business really quickly and comes running back into the house.


I have to say, even though my toy poodles don't like the rain and cold, they always do their business outside! And, they will hold it longer than any dogs I know! They are so well trained, I say "night night" and off they go into thier crates. Because two of mine are disabled they can't do much more than sit on my lap and love me. But, they do play with toys and run around ocassionally.
They do bark with someone comes to the door, but are quiet the rest of the time. I would say they are ideal dogs for this ole person!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Both. Because each has pros and cons, obviously, and I have owned them all - from a Chihuahua to a Great Dane, really, lol!

Small dogs:

They're easy puppies. Compared to a GSD or collie pup they are a walk in the park. They're small and portable, if they're old and need help, all you have to do is carry them. They're lap dogs, made to be our friends, always there for a snuggle, a hug, my Pom is glued to me and is literally my BEST friend. They're fun, easy to clean up after, don't need as much exercise as big dogs, etc. HOWEVER, lol... They can be yappy, nippy and nasty if unsocialized or over spoiled like so many "purse people" tend to do, they're fragile, prone to health problems, poorly bred at BYBs and puppy mills due to popularity, etc.

Big dogs:

They're awesome, big warm snuggle buddies you can take long walks or runs with, do work with, sleep with and get all cozy in wintertime, roughhouse with, look cool with lol. Breeds I've had like GSD and collie are smart, playful, fun to train and play with... HOWEVER, lol, they are also prone to health and bone problems, only when they can't walk anymore, you can't easily pick them up and take them out like you can with a small dog; they can be high energy and harder to wear out, lol, they can intimidate people or knock down little kids, the pups are harder to raise and the butthead and landshark stages make one question their sanity, they sit on you on the couch and hog all the covers, and have dreams where they run and kick the living heck outa you, sometimes even knocking you out of your bed.... lmao, or maybe that was just my Dane, lol..


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> A Corgi will be my "retirement" dog! Though I know they are a bundle of energy


That depends on the dog. Mine will play if I encourage him, but otherwise, he's pretty laid back and likes to chill out (literally, he lays over the air conditioning vents in summer lol he hates being hot!) and he's not hyper or hard to tire out or anything. I've met several relaxed individuals, you can usually tell from the pups in a litter though who will be a handful and who will be more easygoing.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also wanted to add that I really liked having one small dog and one big dog, which I had with my Golden and my Rat Terrier mix. I liked the dynamics and the options with one of each.
I wanted to do the same thing with Bianca and a small dog but then I ended up with a litter of foster-failure cats so that has been put on hold for now. Bianca is great with little dogs though and I still am hoping to get a small dog while I have her (possibly Chinese Crested.)


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

I've always liked big dogs- had a toy poodle when growing up, and also interacting with other people's dogs, my personal preference is a big dog. Not to put down anyones preferences, but in my opinion, a GSD is the epitome of a dog!


----------

